# Canister filter spitting out strange white mucus



## fishymom_89 (Apr 17, 2010)

I am cycling my 55 gallon tank getting it ready for our cichlids, and today there is a bunch of wierd floating white mucus in the tank. After watching it for a few minutes, my boyfriend noticed that our rena xp2 canister was spitting it in to the tank. not sure if it is coming from the filter or if the filter just sucked it up and didnt hold it in filter media, but either way it is very strange. We have been cycling our tank about a week now, and everything has been good. There is nothing in our tank besides cichlid substrate and gravel and our filters and a heater. Anyone have any clue what it is?


----------



## fishymom_89 (Apr 17, 2010)

Also, my boyfriend re-primed our rena filter right before the wierd mucus showed up, if that could have anything to do with it. Any input would be greatly appreciated as I do not want to put my fish in this strange mucus without knowing what it is or where it even came from.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you need to tear the canister down and have a look. Keep the media wet so you wont waste a week of cycling.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

Whenever I do maintenance on my canisters and restart/reprime a white gunk is sprayed into the tank. I've heard its normal biological buildup in the hoses that is harmless for the fish. But my filters/tanks are established, not sure what it could be since you said yours is still cycling.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've seen if often also on filters like canisters that have tubing. My sumps that have drain/fill hosing do the same. It's annoying, but harmless. You could try putting a filter sock on the outlet when you first restart it, and just remove it after a few minutes. But I don't bother myself. It settles quickly and breaks down.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this a mucus like (snotty) substance or a flaky (as in snow) looking substance?

Any driftwood in the tank?

What are you using for filter media?


----------



## fishymom_89 (Apr 17, 2010)

ya it is like snotty and its in little flakes about an inch in diameter. there is one piece of driftwood in the tank, though it was well presoaked before going in the tank. Not sure it is from the canister itself, when i clean the gravel or stir the gravel the flakes come up too, but they could just be there from previously messing with the filter. We added 2 of our fish in there, two electric yellows that were getting bullied pretty bad in the other tank. there were still some nitrites in the tank, but I would rather take my chances with the nitrites cuz i think they were just on the verge of being bullied to death. Now the little yellows arent eating, but they dont seem sick. They act like they are mates, or trying to breed or something, so i had wondered if that might be why they arent eating, but they are still pretty young so i dont know if they would be trying to yet or not. I hope the tank isnt too bad for them.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

The flakes, nothing to be concerned with. As mentioned, it's normal. The mucus like substance is more unusual. It's is common for driftwood to develop a mucus like substance until it is complete cured, but you see than on the driftwood itself.

I've had a mucus like substance develop on one of my micron filters on one occasion. Still not sure of the cause, although it is certainly bacterial. It only occurred once and has not reoccurred.

I would go ahead and open up the canister and check the fitler media. You may have a bacterial growth occuring (a result of the cycle) that would need to be rinsed off (in a bucket of tank water).

As long as you are registering nitrite and have fish in the tank, you should be protecting them from nitrite poisoning by dosing with salt. It does not take a lot. Under most circumstances, 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons is sufficient.


----------



## superemone (Mar 16, 2010)

I had the same white flaky stuff coming out of my canister initially. Fish loved to eat it. Wait 'til the hoses get dirtier, flaky stuff will be gone.


----------



## karlaandrob71 (May 26, 2010)

fishymom_89 said:


> I am cycling my 55 gallon tank getting it ready for our cichlids, and today there is a bunch of wierd floating white mucus in the tank. After watching it for a few minutes, my boyfriend noticed that our rena xp2 canister was spitting it in to the tank. not sure if it is coming from the filter or if the filter just sucked it up and didnt hold it in filter media, but either way it is very strange. We have been cycling our tank about a week now, and everything has been good. There is nothing in our tank besides cichlid substrate and gravel and our filters and a heater. Anyone have any clue what it is?


do you have a polishing pad in your filter it could be clog up


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

The "flakes" are probably growth on the inside of the return hose that got blasted off when the flow changed because of the re-prime. Air bubbles and reversed flow (from priming) and/or increased flow after cleaning the filter easily dislodge this stuff.

-Ryan


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have found that occasional cleaning of the hoses is necessary. The build up will affect flow rate as it increases line friction. I use a bamboo plant stake and push a piece of Jcloth or paper towel through it, much like you would cleaning a gun barrel.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would not do anything at this time. There are many types of bacteria that have a very limited life span and very limited places/environment to exist. For some reason you may have that setup. As such they slime may just be gone at any time. It could also stay if there is a reason and then you may need to do something. I favor not disrupting the cycle and letting nature take care of the problem. The fish are a different story. If they are not eating, they may need help. Watch the water qualitiets while the cycle finishs and prepared to do water changes, etc. if things get out of line. Sometimes decisions like you have made just have to be made. I agree with the move if they were about to be killed where they were. Just be prepped to help them if they need immediate attention. In older setups, one often finds flakes of minerals buildup inside the tubing much as you find in coffee pot. When you flex the tubing these flakes break off and come into the tank. I just ignore them and they dissolve back into the water. No harm done.


----------

